# So much hate!



## devin_ (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently bought an 04 TT 225 6spd. Coming from a jetta where of course it doesnt stick out so much from the crowd, the TT turns heads. With those heads come a hell of a lot of "haters"! It's great. I get called all these names cause people are jealous. I love it. 

inb4 this is not thread worthy.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

What names do they call you?


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

devin_ said:


> I recently bought an 04 TT 225 6spd. Coming from a jetta where of course it doesnt stick out so much from the crowd, the TT turns heads. With those heads come a hell of a lot of "haters"! It's great. I get called all these names cause people are jealous. I love it.
> 
> inb4 this is not thread worthy.


That's TTTTTHHHHHHUUUUPER! :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just ignore the haters.

It will all be okay.


----------



## Calvin48 (May 29, 2011)

That is a nice name and let some one hate avoid it. don't mind it.


Couches Sectional


----------



## onedirtygti (Aug 11, 2009)

Rabbitoid said:


> What names do they call you?


 +1


----------

